# بتعرفوا ليش عم تنقطع الكهربا بسورية كل يوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

*سبب انقطاع الكهرباء في سورية.. وأخيرا ً



تمكنت وزارة الكـهــربــاء والطـاقــــة مـــن حـــلّ أزمــة الانقطــاع المستمـر فـي الكهرباء



فقـد أعـلـن وزيــر الكهـربـاء والطـاقــة أنّ الـوزارة 

اكتشفت فجأة سـرّ الأعطال التي كانت تحـدث مؤخراًاستطاعت كاميرا أحد الصحفيين من رصد الصورة 

التالية و التي اكتشافنا 
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.

.

.

.
.
.


.
.
.
.*








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك عزيزتي*
*ولكن هذا غير صحيح اطلاقا*
*الذي اعرفه انا*
*ان وزير الكهرباء (( حفظه الله ))*
*احب ان تكون سنة 2009 *
*سنة الشموع والشواحن الصينية*


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2009)

نسيت حاجة . 
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> *اشكرك عزيزتي*
> *ولكن هذا غير صحيح اطلاقا*
> *الذي اعرفه انا*
> *ان وزير الكهرباء (( حفظه الله ))*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا استيفانوس على التوضيح​*


----------



## ndidi (2 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوة



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Ramzi (2 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*سبب مقنع لانقطاع الكهربااااء*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
معلش سيبيه يلعب شوى​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

ramzi قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *سبب مقنع لانقطاع الكهربااااء*



*وانا قلت هيك شي مقنع فعلا ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> معلش سيبيه يلعب شوى​*



*حاضر حبيبتي رح نخليه يلعب حرام​*


----------



## مورا مارون (2 مارس 2009)

الله يجيرنا من الاعظم يا شباب 

شوية هوا  ونحنا الي منطيررررررررر

ههههههههههههِ


----------



## dark_angel (2 مارس 2009)

*الله يساعدهم طول الوقت و اقفين مكانهم لازم يتحركوا شوية بيتعبوا من الوقفة*​


----------



## د/وفاء وليم (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا على هذه الاشياء الشيقه:11::01f577~130:


----------



## د/وفاء وليم (2 مارس 2009)

د/وفاء وليم قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا على هذه الاشياء الشيقه:11::01f577~130:



 ا[size="5"[color="red"]]نا سعيدة جدا بوج[/color]ودى  معكم[/size]


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2009)

*شقاوة 
هههههههههه

عسل يا رنون 
*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *شقاوة
> هههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا رنون
> *



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مارس 2009)

د/وفاء وليم قال:


> ا[size="5"[color="red"]]نا سعيدة جدا بوج[/color]ودى  معكم[/size]



*ونحنا اسعد بوجودك معنا 
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مارس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *الله يساعدهم طول الوقت و اقفين مكانهم لازم يتحركوا شوية بيتعبوا من الوقفة*​



*ههههههههههههههههه شكرا على تعليقك الجميل​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> الله يجيرنا من الاعظم يا شباب
> 
> شوية هوا  ونحنا الي منطيررررررررر
> 
> ههههههههههههِ



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## white rose (3 مارس 2009)

هههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير رنوش 

و ميرسي للتوضيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

*جمده قوي يا رنون


تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2009)

تحــــــفه يا رنا 

ميررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  
​


----------



## rana1981 (4 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تحــــــفه يا رنا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصوره
> 
> ...



*ِشكرا كوكو  على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *جمده قوي يا رنون
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي ياقمر​*



*شكرا ميكي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> هههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة كتير رنوش
> ...


*
اهلا اهلا
 شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا رنا​


----------



## rana1981 (4 مارس 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل يا رنا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kokielpop (5 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

محدش يزعلهم ماشى ​*


----------



## حوسو 2 (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور الك 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

رووووووووووووووعة يا رناااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (7 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة يا رناااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا



*شكرا  يا كليمو مرورك هو الاروع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 مارس 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> محدش يزعلهم ماشى ​*



*شكرا عل مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 مارس 2009)

حوسو 2 قال:


> مشكور الك
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



*شكرا لمرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا رنا


----------



## rana1981 (8 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا رنا



*شكرا على مروك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*وانا وانا عاوزة العب اشمعنا هو ​*


----------



## rana1981 (13 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا وانا عاوزة العب اشمعنا هو ​*



*طيب خلص لا تزعلي روحي العبي معهن​*


----------



## Ferrari (13 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

جميل يا رانا

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## rana1981 (13 مارس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا رانا
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

